# Clarification on CCI Byte



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

So after some digging around, I've discovered that I have several channels with CCI Byte set to 0x03. It would appear that these are all the newly added channels (which ironically enough raised the rate of their dvr and prompted me to get TiVoHD finally), so I'm assuming it's just a mistake on their part.

Unfortunately, their frontline reps are extremely protective of techs and it's almost impossible to speak directly to one. Instead, you try and describe problem, they put you on hold, yada yada yada.

I'll be calling tomorrow to try and report this, but before I do, I wanted to get some clarification. I've seen tons of debates on whether or not provider has the right to set flags if the producer/source doesn't. But most of those discussions have centered around no-copy (0x02) as opposed to no-record (0x03). Can anyone confirm, and site a source that the latter (0x03) is technically illegal to set on regular programming. Most of the channels in question are HD networks like History, A&E, TLC, and HDNet.

I don't really forsee any trouble (other than trying to explain this to the frontline rep so that she can relay to a tech), but just in case they try and say it's intentional or what-not, I'd like to know the legality of that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Copy never (CCI=0x03) is only permitted to be used on Pay-Per-View and Video On Demand according to Code of Federal Regulations Title 47, Chapter I, Subchapter C, Part 76, specifically §76.1904, paragraph (b)(1).


----------



## Cyrl (Sep 27, 2007)

OK because I'm pretty much a noob, with tivo to go software, what CCI level does it need to be set at to prevent copying to a PC, is it only with CCI 0x03 that it's prevented or is it that 0x00 is the only one that is allowed, and are there even 0x01 and 0x02 levels?

I ask this because when I go bug people on monday about why I can't copy certain shows off my dvr to my pc I want to not look like a complete idiot =P

I guess what it comes down to is, should channels like HBO and showtime movies be unable to be copied (which I'm fine with actually) what should their CCI value be. Should shows on networks like Sci-fi and Universal HD be able to be set as unable to be copied, would universal HD since it re-runs mostly network broadcast stuff be under different rules than sci-fi which does not have free unencrypted broadcasts etc.

I'd really love to be able to archive the new season of BSG in HD to my PC until I can pick up the high def release of it on physical media etc, and I'd rather not turn to torrents to get them on my pc due to already being bothered once by a nastygram for getting a copy of atlantis that way.

I think it was Heroes when it was on Mojo here that did the self destruct record mode so I'm somewhat concerned about how they have the flags set. I know that the Jericho marathon that was on Universal HD this weekend came out with the first 6 episodes or so not able to be transferred off my tivo to my pc but the rest I can. 

Anyway, I'd like to go talk to someone tomorrow at comcast to see how the flag is being handled and to see if it's not being done properly now, who I need to annoy till it is.

ok that clarification edit went to rambling, but I think you can follow my drift here.


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, as expected, putting in the report was quite a chore. I ended up just trying to tell the rep what to type in the report verbatim. Here's hoping the tech that reads the report understands CCI Byte (though I'd almost bet she typed bite).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cyrl said:


> OK because I'm pretty much a noob, with tivo to go software, what CCI level does it need to be set at to prevent copying to a PC, is it only with CCI 0x03 that it's prevented or is it that 0x00 is the only one that is allowed, and are there even 0x01 and 0x02 levels?


 Yes, there are 0x01 & 0x02 settings and many more:
http://replayguide.sourceforge.net/...rt.html#5C_Copy_Control_Information_CCI_Flags
You can only copy shows to PC or MRV them to another Tivo when CCI=0x00


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok, I stand utterly corrected and impressed. Within a couple of hours of my call, just checked and all channels are now 0x00. No confusion, no callback from someone asking about it. Guess whoever the report got to recognized teh CCI Byte note and corrected the stream.


----------



## Cyrl (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm, so if i contact the network and ask them, should your shows be set to no copy or no record etc, if they verify they have no restrictions at this point it's the cableco that's making the decision, and if pressed about it they could just set it to 0x00 like it probably should be in the first place. I guess what I really wonder then since there are more than copy never and freely copy is if the content provider doesn't set it to never copy should the cableco be allowed to set it to anything but 0x00. Can they decide that you can't copy a show even if the content provider does not stipulate that. I would imagine premium channels like HBO showtime etc would be set to not copy, but traidional cable channels like discovery, sci-fi, etc would be copyable?


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Is a CCI Byte setting a GLOBAL (broadcast) setting or is it Account-level (defined by CableCard)?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cmshep222 said:


> Is a CCI Byte setting a GLOBAL (broadcast) setting or is it Account-level (defined by CableCard)?


 It's not account specific. It could be set either from originating broadcaster or (most unfortunately) at your local cable headend.


----------



## WhoCaresWhoIAm (Aug 12, 2007)

Cyrl, Mojo is now set correctly


----------



## Onions2009 (May 7, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Yes, there are 0x01 & 0x02 settings and many more:
> You can only copy shows to PC or MRV them to another Tivo when CCI=0x00


Thank you for this i've been looking for Cricket Blog information for a little while and now i've found it i can adjust it!

Thank you for this!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Onions2009 said:


> Thank you for this i've been looking for this information for a little while and now i've found it i can adjust it!
> 
> Thank you for this!


No


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Yes, but not easily.

The TiVoHD/S3 must be prom hacked, a hardware modification that require surface mount device soldering. Then the kernel needs to be modified to allow custom software to run on the TiVoHD/S3. Then the tivoapp program must be modified to always store the CCI Byte as 0x00. Any future recordings can then be transferred by MRV.

If you aren't REALLY good at soldering, then getting someone to do it for you will cost upwards of $100. The kernel mods and other info can be found by googling for deals freebies prom.

TWC Dallas refused to change the CCI Byte settings on anything except for local OTA channels that they rebroadcast (as required by law). Even in a few cases where the originator told TWC they didn't want the CCI Byte set, TWC refused to change it. TWC was technically within the law/rules, but not within the spirit of them.


----------

